# Bicepts and Tris



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

I have been working out for a few months and getting results in my arms liek everywhere else.

How can I increase muscle mass/shape to the sides of my arms, outside face of my bicept.

Also anyone got any really good routines for tri workouts, killers that give results?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

yeh do lat pull downs but with a rope attachment if you hve 1 its well gd burns like crazy m8


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

hello davey,

for hitting the sides of the biceps,do hammer curls 

these definately bring out the side of the biceps,but make sure you keep your arms locked to your side,and do them with good form.

for a good tricep workout try my current one.

french press

1st set 10 reps (usually the bar)

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 8 reps

4th set 6 reps

close grip bench press

1st set 10 reps

2nd set 8 reps

3rd set 6 reps

one arm dumbel behind head,

1st set 8 reps each arm

2nd set 6 reps each arm

lastly dips between 2 benches

4 sets

1st set no weight,

2nd set 10 reps

3rd set 8 reps

4th set 6 reps

you need someone to lift the weight onto your legs,

do this routine within 30-40 minutes,by the end your triceps will be f****d

the fisrt time you do it just monitor the weight you do,so next week you can increse it, its better to start with less weight and get the reps,than heavy weight and not get the reps.

hope it helps

cheers steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve is right, Hammer curls witha dumbell is a great one for the outer bicep. If you really want them to hurt for a few days, try this exercise on an incline bench preferably at about a 60 degree angle. This will get a great stretch at the bottom of the movement.

For my triceps I have found that grabbing a dumbell with both hands and and extending it above my head and then lowering it behind my head gets a great stretch on the triceps and allows a fair weight to be used. Also doing pushups with you hands close together and your middle finger tips touching each other is a killer move at the end of your routine.

Steve, I also do dips between two benches with weight on my lap and f$ck me thats a great move isn't it. Much better than using parallel bars and gets all heads of my triceps burning.

J


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah they are good jay,

i rate them the number 1 tricep exercise,

me and my mate used to do em with 80kg on the legs, anything more and it was harder being the spotter than the one doing the exercise :lol:

now i am training at home,i can only go upto 40, poor missus she has to lift it on me,

i,ve never done the pushups, i,ll give em ago let you no how i get on.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve do you not think your tricep workout is a bit too much for someone just starting out, probably best to cut the sets down by about 50%. I'm a great believer in mike mentzers heavy duty training system less is more.

Start off with fewer sets and see how you do you can allways increase the number of sets but if you start off with too many you'll over train and make no progress the temptation then for begginers is to train more and harder and longer its a vicious circle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

i forgot this was the beginner section,

all i read on daveys post, was killers that give results,

my rotine is probably better for the trainer who has been training a couple of years,

i,d say for a begginner then take away the close grip bench completely, 

whats your tricep training like garry?

you got a good one for davey to try mate?

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

Could anyone give me a bit of advice?

I've returned to training after a 6 year break and while I am motivated, my body doesn't want to do what I want it to do.

I am struggling to train my bicep/tricep area as my forearms cannot take the weights I want to throw at them!

Are there any ways of dramaticly building up my forearms to keep up with what I want to do?

Any advice considered. :idea:


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

When your doing your dips using 2 benches try havin your hands almost touching eachother - You won't need any weight on your legs to start with doing it this way. Seems to be a lot harder with you hands closer and works your tri's really well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I often use dips with my hands together when I am feeling in a paricularly masochistic mood and you can really feel it, It halfs the amount of weight I have on my lap.

To answer the question about forearm exercises, there are a few you can do.

Reverse curls - grip a barbell or ez bar with your hands over the bar so that when you perform a bicep curl you palms are facing away from you. You want to aim for 6-8 reps, this will build your forearm but also the muscle that runs underneath your bicep and help develop a nice peak on it.

The other ones are not recommended and really are only needed for advanced bodybuilders to further develop and fine tune the forearm

Wrist curls - sit on one bench reach over and rest your forearms on another (palms facing the ceiling) with a light bar in your hands. With movement from the wrist only, lower the bar to the bottom and curl it up as far as you can. Keep going until you can do no more. You will feel this a great deal in the forearm and it will hurt.

Twists - attatch a small plate to one end of a rope and a small bar to the other end. hold the bar out in front of you so that your arms are parallel to the floor. Keep a grip on the bar and twist the bar alternately with each hand until the weight reaches the top and then do the same to lower it. Kepp going until you can do no more.

All this considered, I recommend that you just keep training normally and let your forearms adjust. They get a workout every time you hit the plates and you dont want to overtrain them. Good heavy back workouts and solid form bicep exercises are all you need really.

J :twisted:


----------

